# Seerosenblüte 2017



## bernhardh (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde!
Wie siehts bei Euch mit den Seerosen aus? Wettermäßig geht schon so einiges weiter!
Erste Knospen hab ich derzeit erst bei N. tetragona "Georgii" gesehen.
Fotos von meinen derzeitigen Zwischenstand poste ich demnächst.


----------



## frank2016 (5. Apr. 2017)

moin,
meine kommen auch schon gut 
  
ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau was das für eine Seerose ist, aber die ist sehr groß, und wächst sehr schnell...
kann man die eigentlicht teilen oder so ? ich würde die gerne auch in einen kübel etc.. setzen und an 2 stellen..
Frank


----------



## pema (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank,
klar kann man eine Seerose teilen. Wenn man sie rausbekommt, also am besten jetzt machen. Seerosen bilden ein Rhizom, welches immer größer wird. Das ist -sozusagen- die dicke Hauptwurzel. Einfach mit einem Messer einen Teil davon abschneiden...und schon hast du zwei Seerosen (oder auch einfach nur eine kleinere Pflanze).
petra


----------



## mani2 (6. Apr. 2017)

Meine Winterharten wachsen gerade im Gewächshausbecken,treiben munter Blätter aber Knospen habe ich noch keine gesehen.
Hier in Nordbayern ist es für draußen noch zu kalt,denke in 3-4 Wochen kommen sie raus.
Aus den Knollen meiner tropischen vom letzten Jahr ist mal wieder nichts geworden,habe da einfach kein Händchen für.
Gestern bei Werner 4 Stück bestellt,hoffe in 6 Wochen sind sie da


----------



## bernhardh (7. Apr. 2017)

Welche hast du bestellt oder welche hattest du?


----------



## mariohbs (7. Apr. 2017)

Ich brech ja zusammen - ihr habt schon Blätter an den Seerosen? Bei mir ist nichts, aber auch so rein gar nichts zu sehen


----------



## frank2016 (7. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Ich brech ja zusammen - ihr habt schon Blätter an den Seerosen? Bei mir ist nichts, aber auch so rein gar nichts zu sehen



mitlerweile sind es mehr geworden 
ich traue mich nicht die Rose zu teilen.. 

Frank


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Ich brech ja zusammen - ihr habt schon Blätter an den Seerosen? Bei mir ist nichts, aber auch so rein gar nichts zu sehen


bei mir kommen gerade mal die Winterbläter


----------



## mani2 (7. Apr. 2017)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Welche hast du bestellt oder welche hattest du?



Knollen hatte ich von der GT Moore,Blue Bob und Plum Crazy.
Bestellt die GT Moore (mein Liebling) King of Siam,Coral Sky und die Wood´s White Knight.
Meine Winterharten treiben schon gut Blätter im Gewächshaus,Wasser hat 18°


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2017)

bei mir haben "Marliaceae Chromatella", "Marliaceae Carnea", "__ Charlene Strawn", Attraktion", "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere", "__ Joey Tomocik", "__ Rosennymphe" und "__ Conquerer" schon Laub oben. Bei einigen sind auch schon erste Blütenknospen auszumachen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Ich brech ja zusammen - ihr habt schon Blätter an den Seerosen? Bei mir ist nichts, aber auch so rein gar nichts zu sehen


Meine haben zum Teil die ersten Schwimmblätter. Nymphaea `Clyde Ikins und eine Gelbe die bei mir noch nicht geblüht hat.
Andere nur die Unterwasserblätter. Nymphaea __ Froebeli  und Nymphaea Gloriosa. 
Die Nymphaea vom Aldi (wahrscheinlich '__ Attraction') in der Wanne mit den Vallis kann ich nicht sehen.....Die Wanne ist komplett voll mit Vallis.


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank, Du bist hier ja der Seerosen und Pflanzenexperte. 
Was nimmst Du den für Dünger für die Seerosen und die restlichen Teichpflanzen?
Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2017)

Hi Lima,

normalerweise dünge ich im Teich net, meine Pflanzen sind ja alle frei ausgepflanzt

Die Seerosen bekommen in Sommer (wenn Mann wieder ins Wasser kann) aber ab und zu mal jede ne handvoll Osmocotekegel (oder ähliche "arbeitende") untergeschoben

MfG Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Apr. 2017)

Okay, Danke.
Ich hab bisher die blauen Bonbons von NG für die Seerosen genommen, gestern mit den Gummiklamotten geplanscht.
Ich vermute aber dass alle anderen Pflanzen auch etwas Unterstützung brauchen. Es wächst zwar im Filtergraben aber die Pflanzen sind seehr hellgrün


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke das in diesem Frühjahr die immer noch sehr kalten Wassertemperaturen ( bei mir heute 11°C ) die Pflanzen am Wachstum hindern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2017)

Hi Lima,

mein Teich ist auch extrem nährstoffarm. 
Die im Frühjahr 2011 nach dem füllen gesetzten __ Iris pseudacorus (Sämlinge von 2010) haben selbst nach 6 Jahren nur sehr wenig Laub und kaum 40cm Höhe. Immerhin haben die ersten letztes Jahr erstmals geblüht
Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, __ Vallisnerien, __ Krebsschere hungern auch alle (nur quirlblättrige __ Tausendblatt wächst einigermaßen)


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Apr. 2017)

Hast sicher auch recht - aber am Anfang vom FG sind die Pflanzen dunkelgrün, ganz hinten sehr hellgrün. Mir geht's nicht um mangelndes Wachstum, da bin ich geduldig, das kommt da schon.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Sept mal die Nitratwerte messen lassen, das war auch recht wenig.
Trinkwasser 15,7
Brunnenwasser 40
Teich 3,8


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Apr. 2017)

.... Und vor meinem geistigen Auge hatten wir mal so Bilder wie vollgewucherte FG's und im Teich auch reichlich Pflanzen. Auch im Sommer mag ich kein Bild von Seerosen einstellen, im Vergleich zu Deiner Pracht ist das eher mickrig, aber es blüht zumindest


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2017)

einige Pflanzen wuchern bei mir im Teich trotz der Nährstoffarmut.

vor allem das Riesenhechtkraut (während das normale sich in 6 Jahren kaum ausgebreitet hat und niedrig bleibt) und natürlich die __ Seekanne


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Und vor meinem geistigen Auge hatten wir mal so Bilder wie vollgewucherte FG's und im Teich auch reichlich Pflanzen.


Wie sieht es mit Algen aus ? Eher wenig tippe ich. Denke freu dich an dem eher spärlichen Pflanzenwuchs. Stecke Dunkelkegel unter die Pflanzen welche zu unbedingt fördern willst und gut. Da gehen auch die günstigen aus dem Baumarkt.

Oder mach einen großen Wassertausch mit viel Brunnenwasser, freu dich an den Algen und an den dann besser wachsenden Pflanzen.


----------



## senator20_2000 (21. Mai 2017)

Na dann fang ich mal mit der ersten Blüte an, ist eine Nuphar Pumilla, ganzjährig im Kübel draußen, die Blüte selbst hat nun 4 Wochen gestanden (ich dachte schon sie wär erfrohren) aber die letzten 3 Tage wurde sie immer gelber und heut ist sie aufgegangen....


----------



## senator20_2000 (21. Mai 2017)

Gestern konnte ich noch ein 700L Ibc Tank ergattern, den hab ich Halbiert und somit konnte ich mein "See/Teichrosenbeet" umbauen, das war meine Heutige arbeit...Mörtelkübell leerpumpen umsezten usw... dabei das ganze kleingetier nocht vergessen
Nun haben alle erst mal ausreichend Platz...
Düngen tu ich übrigens nicht, ich nehm einfach das Wasser ausm Koiteich und fülle diesen dann mit Frischwasser auf, übriges Wasser ist in der Regentonne gelandet....(nur nix verschenden, wir haben 100% Sandboden, da will jeder Pflanze viiiiiel Wasser)
Übrigens wachsen die See/__ Teichrosen auch bei mir etrem unterschiedlich....einige haben noch "nur" ihre Winterblätter und andere haben schon 30Blätter oben (im Koiteich), die die sonnst immer die schnellste ist (steht im gewächshaus) hat nur 5 Blätter bisher oben....ich geh mal davon aus es liegt 100%ig an der Art der Pflanzen...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2017)

Was machst du denn im Winter mit deinen Kübeln?  Sieht im Sommer sicher ganz toll aus. 

LG Heike


----------



## senator20_2000 (21. Mai 2017)

Letzten winter hatte ich nur die "allmost black" und die "Red Atraktion" im Gewächshaus Überwintert, die sind ja nicht ganz billig....aber auch da hatten sie ne 10cm Eisschicht....der rest war dank des Schnees gut verpackt...für den nächsten winter wollte ich eigentlich nur diese Luftpolsterfolie großflächig darüber legen und gut...
Ps: eine hatte ich letztes Jahr ausversehen aus gekippt,ich brauchte den Kübel. erst wo der Eisklotz draußen war kab ich gesehn das da was drin war....das war ein 60L Kübel...100% durchgefrohren aber auch die hat überlebt....
Leider hab nicht zu allen die Genauen Namen, eine hat z.b. den Namen Krossinseerose, da ich das Rizom beim Bootfahren auf dem Krossinsee rausgeangelt hab eine andere hat den Namen Neu Venedig da ich sie beim Bootsfahren im Berlinerstadtteil Neu Venedig geangelt hab...nein ich hab beide nicht rausgerissen ...sie schwammen da so rum....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2017)

So sieht's im Moment mit den Seerosen aus


----------



## Pauwels (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
__ Rosennymphe war bei mir in Belgien die erste am 18 Mai, Gonnère ist ihr dicht auf den fersen (23 Mai).
 

Aber heute, die blute ist explodiert in teich.
"Rosennymphe", " James Bridon" , "Jericho", "__ Marliacea Carnea", " Texas Dawn" und auch der "Mayla" ist präsent, noch etwas blaß.
           
Grûße
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2017)

auch in Hessen blühts

"__ Marliacea Chromatella" - die fing schon anfang Mai an
"__ Rosennymphe" - alle 4 letzes Jahr im großen Teich ausgepflanzen Teilstücke. Die beiden im Amphibienteich verbliebenen haben aber auch die ersten Knospen oben, die folgen an Pfingsten
"__ Albatros"
"__ Charlene Strawn"
"__ Sultan"
"Elisabeth" ???
"__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere"
"Attraktion"
"__ Conquerer"


nur

"__ James Brydon"
"__ Joey Tomocik"
"__ Colorado" - letzen Herbst erworben und noch im Verkaufstopf
"__ Gonnere" - vorm Urlaub erworben und noch im Verkaufstopf
"__ Marliacea Carnea"

sind noch net soweit


----------



## Deuned (1. Juni 2017)

Meine Madame __ Gonnere hat auch seit gestern die ersten 2 Blüten geöffnet und die nächsten Knospen stehen in Warteposition!


----------



## Pauwels (1. Juni 2017)

Es geht weiter mit der blüte.
" Panama Pacific "
Meine erste tropische seerose dieses jahr draußen in teich.
Mehr wie einen monat früher wie letzte jahr.
Sie steht draußen zu anfang Mai und hat nur 12cm wassertiefe.

Blüte aus verschiedenen blickwinkeln fotografiert. (kein Photoshop)
   
Gruße
Jan


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2017)

noch nix


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> noch nix



hatse ein Nilpferd abgefressen?


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (2. Juni 2017)

Ich brauche auch noch lange nicht an Blüten denken und freue mich so lange über Blätter 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Juni 2017)

Bei mir stehen die ersten in den Startlöchern. __ Gonnere, Fröbeli, eine unbekannte rosa-weiße und bei der Chromatella ist auch schon eine zu sehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Juni 2017)

Blüht seit Dienstag, was ist das für eine?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2017)

Hi Roland,

ist zumindest eine der wüchsigen alten Marliac-Sorten - da gibt es viele "rote" die sich ähnlich sehen

"__ Albatros"
"__ Sultan"
"__ Charlene Strawn"
"__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere)
"__ Rosennymphe"
ne gekenterte "Marliacea Chromatelle" (vor ner Std. ging ein heftiges Gewitter mit Sturmböen und Platzregen nieder
ne zusammengeprasselte "Rosennymphe"
und ebnso hats die kleine dunkelrote unbekannte, mal als "Attraktin" gekauft, erwischt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo Roland,
das könnte eine Nymphaea __ Pygmaea Rubra sein.
LG
Goldkäferchen
Die 2. ist eine Mariacea Rosea.


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2017)

Bei mir starten sie jetzt auch durch.


----------



## koile (6. Juni 2017)

Euch bei mir die erste Blüte.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2017)

Ich habe die ersten zwei.

Dafür geht es bei den Kakteen richtig ab


----------



## Deuned (6. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu #28


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Juni 2017)

Nymphea __ Wanvisa, mein Expo-Schnäppchen, hat heute noch geblüht.

  

2 Knospen hat sie noch.

Ansonsten startet der Rest auch so richtig durch.
__ Norma Gedye, __ Rosennymphe, Fröbeli, __ Gonnere, Perrys Baby Red, Chromatella und die 2 unbekannte haben schon geblüht oder kommen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> 2 Knospen hat sie noch.


Meine, gekauft vor gefühlt einem Monat hat das vierte Blatt.....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (11. Juni 2017)

Nicole ich hoffe die macht sich gut bei dir und ich bekomme dann den ersten Ableger.
Der kleine Schweinehund in mir ärgert sich immer noch das ich dich angerufen habe.

LG Heike


----------



## Benny337 (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich traue mir nicht was zu posten .?!?
Es schaut so aus dass in De noch Winter ist.
Über Wochenende ist bei mir einiges geblüht.
Hier ein paar Bilder.
Lg Benny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juni 2017)

Hi Benedikt,

nee, Winter ist hier auczh keiner mehr. Bei mir blühen im großen Teich mittlerweile 15 von 15 Seerosen, im Amphibientümpel 2 von 4 (die anderen, nagelneuen die am WE in den großen Zeich sollen wenn der z.T entleert wird (auch um die meißten Fische rauszuschmeißten) , haben aber auch Knospen und selbst das Rosennymphenstückchen im Waschbecken blüht in 2-3 Tagen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Juni 2017)

Benny ganz toll, meine brauchen noch ein wenig, zum einen sind sie jünger und stehen auch viel tiefer, das wird noch irgendwann geändert. Die 3 von dir haben gut ausgetrieben, jetzt noch ein wenig Geduld haben. 
Bei mir ist am Sonnntag noch eine Black Princess eingezogen, eine Knospe hatte sie drin, wieder warten, nachdem ich Nicole den Vortritt mit der __ Wanvisa gegönnt habe. Sie hatten leider nur die eine sonst hätte ich bei dem Preis auch nicht gezögert. 
Macht ruhig alle weiter mit den Bildern, ich hänge ja eh bei allen hinterher

LG Heike


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (13. Juni 2017)

Die Sorte muss ich erst nachschauen...
Viele Grüße,
Knut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2017)

... noch ein paar Bilder
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Juni 2017)

Escarboucle und Lilly Pons haben  heute den Anfang gemacht. Es stehen noch ein paar in den Startlöchern. 

LG Heike


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2017)

wow, ich bin ganz baff.... bei so vielen von Euch schon die wunderbarsten Blüten...
hier fangen sie mal gerade ganz zaghaft an mit ein paar winzigen Knospen!
Beneide Euch um Eure Schönheiten...


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Juni 2017)

__ Wanvisa hat die 2. Blüte offen.
 
Meine 2. Unbekannte hat auch die erste Blüte offen.
  
Und die Fröbeli ist ein wahrer Dauerblüher dieses Jahr. Ist wohl schon die 6. Blüte.


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Juni 2017)

So auch mal Fotos von unseren Seerosen. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie sie heißen. Sie blühen gelb, rosa und weiß...


----------



## Pauwels (23. Juni 2017)

Diese woche hat mein ISG-hybride "Fay McDonald" ihre ersten blüten offen.
Ist meine ersten ableger und sie steht draussen in teich von anfang Mai.
  4 tage alten blüte, nachschub ist unterwegs.
 
 die zweite blüte zwei tagen später.
 
 blumenwiese im teich
 
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Juni 2017)

Es blüht auch bei schlechtem Wetter in Grabow...

  Perrys Baby Red
  __ Norma Gedye
  __ Wanvisa (die dritte Blüte ist schon leicht gelb)
  meine unbekannte auch gleich 2 Blüten
  Fröbeli gleich mit 3 Blüten

So kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2017)

Jetzt kann ich mit spielen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (25. Juni 2017)

Totto hast du den Namen von der auf dem ersten Bild? Die sieht Klasse aus, so ein Farbton fehlt mir noch 

LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Totto hast du den Namen von der auf dem ersten Bild?


* defekter Link entfernt *
Da ist Sie


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juni 2017)

Little Sue hab ich gestern doch glatt vergessen.

    

Sie blüht versteckt im Miniteich.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Och Nicole,  die ist ja niedlich! Eine tolle Farbe! 
Das ist eine Zwergsorte? Gibt's ja auch nicht so oft.. von den für den Mini geeigneten hab ich im Handel bisher immer nur die tetragona - im handel oft als pygmaea bezeichnen - alba und rubra gesehen, allenfalls mal eine __ helvola. Ich habe nur die rubra seit letztem Jahr im Mintiteich, warte aber noch auf Blüte
Was meinst Du, ist das Rhizom teilbar (das soll ja nicht so einfach sein wegen der Grösse) oder kann ich mich für ein samenkörnchen anmelden?
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Bei mir blühen aktuell die Rosennnymphe und die weiße carnea (die super große blätter und knospen dieses jahr hat), sowie die __ almost black

        

Lg ina


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ina,

ja die Little Sue gehört auch zu den Zwergen. Steht seit ein paar Jahren schon bei mir im Maurerbottich. Ich muss mal schauen wie groß das Rhizom ist, aber da lässt sich bestimmt was abteilen. Ich müsste sie sowieso noch düngen, dann schaue ich mal nach.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Das wär super,  Nicole! In meinem Mini wär noch ein Plätzchen frei


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Juni 2017)

Danke Totto,  dann warte ich mal auf meine. 

LG Heike


----------



## domserv (27. Juni 2017)

Meine erste Seerosenblüte im Mini. Keine Ahnung welche das ist, hab ich aus einer Teichauflösung

               

Und meine __ James Brydon blüht auch


----------



## koile (28. Juni 2017)

Die Düngekegel haben gewirkt.


----------



## domserv (28. Juni 2017)

Wie oft und wie lange im Jahr düngt ihr eigentlich? Hab mal gelesen ab Austrieb monatlich bis Juli.


----------



## koile (28. Juni 2017)

Ich Dünge nur einmal im Jahr mir Düngekegel.


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Foris, es hat ja lange gedauert - ich würds auch nicht als üppig bezeichnen aber erfreulich, alles Seerosen blühen und das obwohl ich schon längst die Namen vergessen habe


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juni 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


>


Was hast du als Unterpflanzung in den Kübeln ?


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Juni 2017)

Gute Frage, das ist langsam von selbst gekommen, müsst mal ein Foto machen


----------



## koile (3. Juli 2017)

Sieben auf einen Streich


----------



## 4711LIMA (3. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was hast du als Unterpflanzung in den Kübeln ?


Hab mal ein bisschen geforscht und gefragt: Armleuchteralge


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bisschen geforscht und gefragt: Armleuchteralge


Macht sich gut.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (6. Juli 2017)

Die Denver mit der ersten Blüte, ebenso die __ Almost Black und die Clyde Ikins will gleich mit zwei Blüten starten. 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Meine sehen dieses Jahr recht mickrig aus, aber ohne Düngung kein Wunder.
Vor 3 Tagen:
    
Und heute die gleichen nochmal:


----------



## marcus18488 (9. Juli 2017)

Da kann man neidisch werden. 
Wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit gehe sind meine Blüten zu und wenn ich heimkomme auch wieder. 
Wenn Wochenende ist, regnet es


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Juli 2017)

Clyde Itkins hatte heute 3 Blüten auf, daneben die Denver und zu meiner größten Freude die White 1000 Petals mit ihrer allerersten Blüte.

    Im Faß steht eine in den Startlöchern,  ich hoffe es ist eine Black Princess.
Meine Orange Sunset mickert  ein wenig.
  Gefunden habe ich heute noch eine sehr außergewöhnliche Blüte,  in der halbgeöffneten Blüte versteckten sich noch 3 kleine Knospen,  evtl nicht sehr gut zu sehen auf dem Bild.
Ich hoffe doch mal Mathias hält euch mit Bildern auf dem laufenden.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2017)

bei mir ist die chromatella diese Woche aufgeblüht und hat noch ein paar Knospen am Start 
  

lg Ina


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
die Walter Pagel in einem meiner Minis hat dieses Jahr wohl vor, alle Rekorde zu brechen.
So viele Blüten und Knospen gleichzeitig hat sie noch nie geschafft.

     

Und falls jemand bisher glaubte, dass Seerosen viel Platz und Dünger zur Blüte brauchen...
zwei Mörtelkübel mit überzähligen Pflanzen, die jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren vergessen in einer Ecke stehen (und es war kalt im letzten Winter) , scheinen diesen Seerosen zu reichen.
(In der 'Biete-Rubrik' stehen sie zur Verfügung.)
         

petra


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
eben wieder heim gekehrt und gleich zu den Seerosen gelaufen. 
so wie jedes Jahr, kamen die meisten Blüten natürlich wieder während meiner Abwesenheit.... hier sieht man noch eine __ attraction, die eigentlich zum ersten Mal mehrere gleichzeitig oben hatte, und die erste Blüte der PEACH GLOW, die schon am absinken ist. näher komme ich nicht ran.  Leider habe ich die wunderschöne Blüte verpasst..  Ich hoffe, es kommen noch weitere!       

am anderen Ende des teichs blühen Gerade noch zwei ganz hellrosa marliacea, und ne dicke Knospe der __ ALMOST BLACK schaut auch schon aus dem Wasser. 

vielleicht komme ich dann etwas näher dran. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2017)

Nun sind sie doch noch mal für mich aufgegangen... 
  

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2017)

hier gar nix.....
noch nicht eine einzige Blüte in diesem Jahr..... bin echt angefressen!


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2017)

Nanu, was kann denn da passiert sein? Ob vielleicht die Nährstoffe im Substrat aufgebraucht sind?


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Juli 2017)

Zur besten Blütezeit war ich leider nicht hier aber Mathias hat mir wenigstens 2 Bilder geschickt 
    
Wieder zurück blühen doch noch welche,  einige Knospen sind aber immer noch 
    
Meine Mutantenblüte lebt immer noch   3 Blüten wollen dort was werden und Blätter wachsen auch daraus. 
Aber auch dieses musste ich feststellen   Die Mistviecher sind schon wieder da, bis jetzt nur auf der Lilly so massiv,  auf den anderen daneben waren erst nur Eier. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
heute von einem kurzurlaub zurück und ich hatte Glück, die __ ALMOST BLACK blüht gerade! 
  
und wie immer ist sie auf dem foto lange nicht so dunkel wie in Wirklichkeit.. 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2017)

so, das bild ist jetzt bearbeitet, aber so sieht sie in Wirklichkeit aus:


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
auch bei mir blühen die Seerosen, auch wenn weniger gut als im letzten Jahr (ich wollte ja die Körbe erneuern ).


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Aug. 2017)

Bei meinen Seerosen ist schon fast Herbst. Aber geblüht haben sie eigentlich ganz gut. Zumindest die im Flachwasserbereich. Die im Tiefenbereich muss ich auch dringend teilen und in größere Behälter pflanzen. Die stehen auch schon über ein Jahr bereit. Aber die Zeit fehlte bisher.

__ Wanvisa und Perrys Baby Red blühten am Wochenende.
    

Die Wanvisa muss die 7. oder 8. Blüte haben.


----------



## koile (8. Aug. 2017)

Noch mal eine der letzten Blüten, 

  und daneben ein Bonsai Frosch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2017)

bei meinen tut sich net mehr viel, die sind soweit durch und fangen an das Laub einzuziehen da sie dieses Jahr kein Futter untergeschoben bekommen hatten

Mal schauen wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht wenn sie ab nächsts WE, wenn der Teich wieder mal geleert wird, den ganzen von den Fischen wieder in die Tiefe beförderten Schlamm um die Füße verteilt bekommen. Fische, die ihn wieder fleisig wegwühlen (Koi, __ Güster, Goldfische, __ Giebel, __ Sonnenbarsche) sind anschließend ja auch keine mehr im Teich)

MfG Frank


----------



## f.dittrich57 (11. Aug. 2017)

Zur Zeit blüht es noch gut bei mir,mal schauen wie lange noch[emoji102]


----------



## bernhardh (11. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe ja seit Ewigkeiten nix mehr hier gepostet, weil ich meinen eigenen Facebook Blog habe. Aber heute habe ich mal die Highlights des Sommers zum herzeigen! Viel Spaß! 
  August Koch
  N. rwanda
  Avalanche
  Bayou Blue
  Blue Aster
  N. daubeniana
  Fuchsia Pompom
  King of Siam
  Madame Ganna Walska
  Moon Beam
  Nang kwag blue
  Tina
  Pink Pearl
  Purple Joy
  Queen of Siam
  Siam Purple 2
  __ Star of Munich
  N. tetragona Georgii
  Panama Pacific
  Tropic Sunset
  After Glow


----------



## mani2 (11. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Bernhard


Habe dieses Jahr auch noch keine Seerosen gepostet,du ermunterst mich 
Deine Kollektion ist wirklich toll 
Werner hatte so seine Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den tropischen,aber so langsam wirds was auch wenn das Wetter mal wieder bescheiden ist.
Meine Wood`s White Knight hat bald ihre erste Blüte,freu mich schon.



Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## bernhardh (11. Aug. 2017)

Ja, hab mich schon gefragt, was du heuer in deinem überdachten Pool hast!
Übrigens möchte ich nächstes Jahr etwas "Großblättriges" versuchen...


----------



## mani2 (12. Aug. 2017)

Also wenn du so was meinst wünsch ich dir viel Spaß und mach Platz im Teich 

 

Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Aug. 2017)

Wahrscheinlich die letzte in diesem Jahr.


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2017)

Bei uns geht noch ein bisschen was, die __ attraction und eine marliacea haben nachgelegt, und die peach glow hat noch eine Knospe 

    
Foto ist von 19 Uhr, da klappt die attraction schon wieder zu.. 

lg Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

die andere "Großblättrige" ist heute trotz des trüben Wetters bei mir aufgeblüht.

     

Die Blüten der __ Stachelseerose (_Euryale ferox_) sind klein und unscheinbar, die Blätter sind das Reizvolle an der Pflanze. Die Kultur ist einjährig wie bei _ Victoria_ und einfacher, weil die Sämlinge nicht so empfindlich sind. Von der Keimung bis zur Blüte dauert es nur ca. 12 Wochen. Die Blätter sind ganz anders gefaltet und geadert als die von _Victoria_. Die roten Blattadern leiten Wasser auf die Blattoberfläche. Bis zur Samenreife vergehen nochmal 4-5 Wochen.

Die blaue Seerose daneben ist "Woods Blue Goddess" (_Nymphaea ampla_ x _N. colorata_).

  

Ein absoluter Dauerblüher, wenn eine Blüte verblüht, geht schon die nächste auf. Diese Sorte lässt sich sehr leicht überwintern, weil die Tuberproduktion durch Kälte ausgelöst wird. Im Oktober wird die Pflanze aus der Erde genommen, die Tuber desinfiziert und in einer Tüte mit feuchtem Sand überwintert.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## senator20_2000 (12. Aug. 2017)

Ich hab mit auch ein kleines Seerosenbeet angelegt, etwa 3x 1,3m und 60 cm tief.... ich lass mal die bilder sprechen...
die erste ist eine Joey Tomocick , dann eine Almost Back , dann eine Cromatelle und zum Schluß eine Red __ Attraction

Alle Pflanzen hatte ich vorher schon in Kübelhaltung....


----------



## senator20_2000 (12. Aug. 2017)

noch ein paar schnappschüsse...


----------



## senator20_2000 (12. Aug. 2017)

meine __ Wanvisa blüht auch fleißig aber naja der Farbeneffekt fehlt noch....sieht aber trotzdem schon super aus....


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
habe am Wochenbeginn meine neuen Seerosen eingepflanzt, die mir ein lieber forianer geschickt hat. eine davon ist sogar gestern schon aufgeblüht! Ich weiß jetzt leider wieder nicht, wie sie heißt, ich muss erst warten, bis die Knospen der anderen Pflanze aufgehen.. Entweder 1000 white petals oder Barbara Dobbins.. 
      

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Aug. 2017)

Ina wenn dann ist es die Barbara, die White 1000 Petals kannst du bei meinen Bildern finden und die ist auf keinen Fall zu vertauschen 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (17. Aug. 2017)

ja Heike, danke Dir, der Meinung bin ich auch! die Barbara müsste es laut beipackzettel und laut meiner Erinnerung zur einpflanzreihenfolge auch sein... aber ist sie dafür nicht etwas zu hell? 
lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (18. Aug. 2017)

Ina meine war im letzten Jahr auch so hell , keine Ahnung warum. Foto von gestern. 
  
Endlich blüht auch die Orange Sunset 
  
In diesem Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen Seerosen , eine hat nicht geblüht und der Rest von einer Blüte bis zu 14 Stück. 
LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

die peach glow hat noch eine Blüte geöffnet nach langem Überlegen, und es gibt noch eine weitere Knospe. Mal sehen ob die noch aufgehen will.. 
    

bei den neu eingesetzten anderen Sorten warte ich noch ab, ob die kleinen Knospen noch was werden. 
lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2017)

Hab da auch noch was gefunden


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2017)

Als __ Wanvisa gekauft......Was ist das?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (30. Aug. 2017)

Orange Sunset ist mein Tipp[emoji102]


----------



## Daufi (31. Aug. 2017)

Wenn ich so eure Seerosenwiesen so sehe, bin ich richtig deprimiert...
Wir sind froh wenn mal 2 Blüten gleichzeitig zu sehen sind.. 
  
Ich könnte mir höchstens noch vorstellen, dass die rechte zu tief sitzt, knapp 1,40m...
Und Dünger hat sie in den letzten 3 Jahren auch nicht bekommen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Als __ Wanvisa gekauft......Was ist das?
> Anhang anzeigen 191287 Anhang anzeigen 191288 Anhang anzeigen 191289



Hi Torsten,

war die wie meine ganzen falschen Sorten vom Bibermarkt?

hoffentlich haste net zuviel dafür bezahlt (für ne "Wanvisa" wird man ja schnell mal 40-50€ los)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hoffentlich haste net zuviel dafür bezahlt (für ne "__ Wanvisa" wird man ja schnell mal 40-50€ los)





> 1 Artikel verkauft von sbpflanzenhandel
> Winterharte Seerose Nymphaea Wanvisa - TOP ANGEBOT
> ( 252857624472 )
> EUR 29,99


Ist ja nicht ganz Sch....aber halt nicht das was ich wollte. So viel Platz hat man ja nicht im Teich.
Habe sonst alles mögliche andere schon gutes bekommen.........Jetzt bin ich aber noch auf die Winterharte HalbZWERG-Seerose, Nymphaea Perrys Double White gespannt.....die hat noch nicht geblüht.


----------



## MarkusP (1. Sep. 2017)

Wieso meldest du dich dann nicht bei mir? Wenn ein Fehler beim Versand einer Seerose passiert und sich der Käufer meldet, bekommt er entweder eine neue Pflanze oder die Rückerstattung.


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. Sep. 2017)

Markus das wird Toto vielleicht nicht gewust haben...aber im Pflanzenversandhandel ists halt oft nicht so einfach...

Ich hab meine "nicht 0815" Seerosen direkt beim Händler gekauft, im Sommer, somit konnte man die Blühten auch direkt erkennen, somit weis man was man kauft. Die Seerosenzucht Gäbler in Hohenbocka kann ich da nur wärmstens empfehlen, bei Moderaten Preisen. Oder wie bei meiner __ Wanvisa, der Anbieter hatte nur eine zugroß gewordene Wanvisa in seinem Teich, er hat dann die Pflanze geteilt und versteigert, naja für 15€ inkl Versand ist sie bei mir gelandet...


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2017)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Wieso meldest du dich dann nicht bei mir? Wenn ein Fehler beim Versand einer Seerose passiert und sich der Käufer meldet, bekommt er entweder eine neue Pflanze oder die Rückerstattung.


Ups, das ist Service.
Ich habe die Pflanze und andere im Frühjahr gekauft und ordentliche Pflanzen bekommen und somit die Aktion als gut bewertet.
War für mich erst mal abgeschlossen.

Soll ich dich direkt auf deiner Seite ansprechen ?
Was könnte ich da den bekommen haben ?


----------



## Tomy26 (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Spät drann aber um so schöner.
Nymphaea __ Gonnere


----------



## MarkusP (2. Sep. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ups, das ist Service.
> Ich habe die Pflanze und andere im Frühjahr gekauft und ordentliche Pflanzen bekommen und somit die Aktion als gut bewertet.
> War für mich erst mal abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

einfach per Mail mit Adresse melden und kurz nochmal den Hinweis wegen der __ Wanvisa schreiben. Dann gibts entweder das Geld für die Wanvisa zurück oder eine neue Wanvisa. Was dir lieber ist.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Sep. 2017)

moin zusammen!

im Havelland ist immer noch nicht Schluss, die letzte Blüte der __ ATTRACTION ist jetzt den unglaublichen 8.tag offen! und am bildrand oben rechts ist noch eine dicke Knospe der PEACH GLOW in wartestellung zu sehen:
  
allen noch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag! 
lg Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

zum Ende der Saison noch ein paar Blüten:

'Madame Wilfron Gonnère'
  

'Mangkala Ubol'
  

'Woods Blue Goddess'
  

Bei der Blauen ist es aber definitiv die letzte Blüte. Nächste Woche hole ich sie rein, die Nächte werden zu kühl.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Skadi (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, bei mir hat sich gestern auch noch eine Blüte geöffnet.

"Fabiola"


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, auch von mir noch eine Blüte, wahrscheinlich die letzte dies Jahr
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2017)

bei mir sind 14 der 15 Seerosen durch und ziehen ein - auch wegen der Teichsanierung vor kurzen wo sie ohne Wasser waren. Nur die "__ Joey Tomocik" wird, solang es noch frostfrei bleibt noch einzelne Blüten nachschieben und öffnen (vor 2 Jahren blühte sie noch bis Mitte Dezember)


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2017)

Nymphaea Perrys Double White ist auch noch gekommen.

Die neue Wanvisa. Von www.sbpflanzenhandel.de, wo ich die Fehllieferung hatte ist auch gekommen. IA, kann ich da nur sagen.


----------

